# Cancelled Service - VIP222k Return Policy



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry if this has been covered a bunch of times before but I could not find it in the quick search I did.

My father in law recently sold his home and cancelled his Dish Network service. He has always dealt directly with a local retailer when they got service, had issues, changed equipment etc. When he told his local retailer to cancel his service he was told that he did not have to return anything, and that he could sell his old dish/receivers if he wanted to. I am not all that familiar with Dish Network's policies so I just wanted to double check on here if that is true or not. I know in the past I have read about people having to return receivers and even the LNBs etc, and I know with DirecTV you still usually have to return most equipment.

So my question is can he really sell/give away his old VIP222k, or does it need to be returned? Do I need to call Dish Network directly to find out (I know with DirecTV you can call and give them the RID number of a receiver to find out, not sure if Dish has something similar).


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Call DISH and give them the R00 # off the back of the receiver, they are the only ones who can tell you if your father in law is leasing or owns the receiver. Most DISH receivers are leased but a few are owned. Unless your father in law has paper work that shows he bought it it probably is leased.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

As noted... if he owns it, he can do as he wishes... but if it is a leased receiver, he will need to return it to Dish. Sometimes Dish has erroneously had owned receivers in the system as leased... but if he doesn't know/remember and doesn't have proof (like a receipt) of ownership, then he may have to return it in that case too.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, that's kind of what I figured. Could the number you are talking about actually be something like R012XXXXXXX? This number is on the back in the upper left corner on a white sticker. It is below the second barcode.

Is there a special phone number or department to contact at Dish? I know with DirecTV there is a direct phone number to the access card department.

Thanks again.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Never mind, I was able to chat with someone online and verified the receiver is owned. So my new question is, what would I need to do to activate this receiver on my mothers account? She already had hi def Dave service from dish with an hd DVDs in the living room feeding that tv and one in her bedroom. The spare bedroom has an old standard def receiver feeding just that tv. I'm assuming the hookups would be as simple as detaching the coax from the input on the old Sd receiver and hooking it up to the satellite in 1 port on the VIP222k. Then obviously an HDMI from it to the tv. Would I need to call Dish and order a new card to put in the VIP222k, or could I just use the one from the ad receiver? Would her bill go up at all?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Beerstalker said:


> Never mind, I was able to chat with someone online and verified the receiver is owned. So my new question is, what would I need to do to activate this receiver on my mothers account? She already had hi def Dave service from dish with an hd DVDs in the living room feeding that tv and one in her bedroom. The spare bedroom has an old standard def receiver feeding just that tv. I'm assuming the hookups would be as simple as detaching the coax from the input on the old Sd receiver and hooking it up to the satellite in 1 port on the VIP222k. Then obviously an HDMI from it to the tv. Would I need to call Dish and order a new card to put in the VIP222k, or could I just use the one from the ad receiver? Would her bill go up at all?
> 
> Thanks again for your help.


Call and give DISH the R & S numbers they will tell you if you need a new card. You don't say what model your mother has as a SD tuner the 222K is a dual output receiver so it would be $14/mo. The 222K will need a separator but may already have one attached.


----------

